# Suche nach Postleitzahl und Umgebung



## jenno (15. März 2004)

Ich habe schon auf vielen Seiten gesehen, dass man in Suchformularen nach Postleitzahlen suchen kann.  Das ist auch klar, wie sowas funktioniert.  Aber wie kann man es anstellen, dass man nach einer bestimmtem Postleitzahl und in einem bestimmten Umkreis davon suchen kann?

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie da ein Ansatz für lauten könnte?  Ich brauche keinen Programmiercode, sondern eine prinzipielle Idee.


----------



## Karl Förster (16. März 2004)

Soweit ich mal gelesen habe ist das ein System, dass man berechnen kann. Bin darauf gestoßen als ich mal nach der Berechnung von Entfernungen gesucht habe. Guck doch mal bei Google ob du was findest. Am besten du suchst nach Entfernungsberechnung zwischen Postleitzahlen oder so.


----------



## Tim C. (16. März 2004)

Ansonsten gibt es auch eine soweit ich weiss konstenlose Datenbank mit Postleitzahlen und Ortsangabe mit genauen Längen und Breitengraden.

Ich muss beim Mittagessen nochmal rausbekommen, wo es die gibt. Dann kannst du dir ja irgendwie die Umrechnung von km in Abweichung der Grade überlegen und es darüber lösen.


----------



## jenno (16. März 2004)

Vielen Dank schonmal soweit.  Ich habe sogar schon ein Skript gefunden, mit dem man die Luftlinie zwischen zwei Postleitzahlen in ziemlich vielen Ländern ermitteln kann.

Genutzt wird dazu eine holländische Seite http://www.locatienet.nl, wo unter anderem Koordinaten zurückgegeben werden.  Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht, wie das rechtlich aussieht und ob mir dieses Skript diesbezüglich weiterhilft.  Deswegen wäre so eine kostenlose Datenbank doch ziemlich interessant.

Tim, wenn Du beim Mittagessen was herausbekommen hast, lausche ich ganz neugierig.  Gegessen hast Du bestimmt schon, hoffentlich hats geschmeckt.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (16. März 2004)

Könntest du bitte den Link zu dem Script posten?


----------



## jenno (16. März 2004)

Klar, das wollte ich eigentlich gleich machen.  Aber da der Link auf eine holländische Seite führt und die meisten es wohl nicht so gut verstehen, hatte ich es nicht getan.

Hab jetzt aber nochmal nachgeschaut, glücklicherweise ist das Skript in Englisch dokumentiert.  Und der kurze Text obendrüber ist grob übersetzt:



> Wie es funktioniert
> 
> Die Postleitzahlen und Ländercodes werden an http://www.locatienet.nl geschickt.  Was zurückgemeldet wird enthält im HTML File einen Link zur Postleitzahl und gleichzeitig einen Längen- und Breitengrad von dem Ort.  Dieser Längen- und Breitengrad werden benutzt, um den Abstand zu errechnen.
> 
> Benutzen und weitergeben!



Und jetzt der Link (ist ein holländisches php Forum...)
PHPFreakz


----------



## Tim C. (22. März 2004)

Unter http://www.opengeodb.de/ findest du eine freie Datenbank mit wirklich tausenden Orten + genaue Breiten und Längengrade, sowie der Postleitzahl. Da lässt sich sicherlich einiges mit machen.


----------



## Dr Gonzzo (7. September 2005)

Hi Leutz,

unter http://www.koordinaten.de/online/formel.shtml  habe ich eine ausführliche Beschreibung für die Abstandsberechnung zwischen zwei Koordinaten gefunden.
Ich nutze ebenfalls die OpenGeoDB und habe schon mal die Funktion für die Umrechnung von Dezimal in Bogenmaß geschrieben.
Ich will ja aber jetzt nicht jeden Eintrag in der DB auf seinen Abstand zum Ursprung überprüfen müssen um herauszufinden, ob er im gewünschten Umkreis liegt. 
Das muss doch eleganter gehen, oder nicht?
Das ganze soll ungefähr so aussehen 

Danke schon im Voraus


----------



## Dr Gonzzo (9. September 2005)

Hi Leutz,

wir haben das Thema unter
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials217768.html 
noch ein bischen genauer ausgeschlachtet. Viel Spaß

Dr. Gonzzo


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (9. September 2005)

Gibt es sowas wie OpenGeoDB auch auf internationaler Ebene, oder zumindest für die wichtigsten Länder? (USA, Grossbritannien, Frankreich, Italien, ..., China?)

Eine Liste mit Städten und ihren Einwohnerzahlen oder sonstigen Grundinformationen wäre auch sehr interessant. Habt ihr da etwas zur Hand?


----------



## Dr Gonzzo (12. September 2005)

Hi Leutz,

@T&P
OpenGeoDB beinhaltet nur Daten von DE, A und CH.
koordinaten.de  verfügt über eine weltweite Koordinatendatenbank, die jedoch Kostenpflichtig ist. 
Über ein open source Projekt ist mir leider nichts bekannt. Vielleicht weiß jemand mehr...

Dr. Gonzzo


----------

